# stolen amp



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi. I am new to this forum. I have been driving part-time for almost a year and have 684 rides.
My car was broken into on December 30. Smashed a window, I was SOOOOOOO pissed!!!!! Anyway, at first I did not realize anything was taken, and I have not filed a police report(police led me to think that this was a waste of time)However, I realized today that my stupid amp is missing. My question is, what is my liability? I tried finding info and all I came up with is the rumor that lyft would charge $150 for replacement.(I don't want one)Do I have to report it?

Thanks


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

What is your liability?* $0
*
But if you want a new one....try: Amp>Troubleshooting>I need a new Amp.

They sent me a free replacement a few months ago when my original Amp wouldn't turn on anymore. 

*









BTW, Welcome to Uberpeople.net! 
Sorry about the smashed window too! *


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

drive4lyft69 said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum. I have been driving part-time for almost a year and have 684 rides.
> My car was broken into on December 30. Smashed a window, I was SOOOOOOO pissed!!!!! Anyway, at first I did not realize anything was taken, and I have not filed a police report(police led me to think that this was a waste of time)However, I realized today that my stupid amp is missing. My question is, what is my liability? I tried finding info and all I came up with is the rumor that lyft would charge $150 for replacement.(I don't want one)Do I have to report it?
> 
> Thanks


If you left the Amp on your dashboard, that is why your window got smashed. Lyft and Uber signage makes car less of a threat. Sexual assault, burglary, and driving under the influence has less of a chance of getting pulled over.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome.... guess I will try getting one from Lyft, and see what they say. Definitely not paying $1 $ for though !


Pinapple Man said:


> If you left the Amp on your dashboard, that is why your window got smashed. Lyft and Uber signage makes car less of a threat. Sexual assault, burglary, and driving under the influence has less of a chance of getting pulled over.


my amp was put away and out of sight. Lyft stickers on windows since I was planning on driving all weekend.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

drive4lyft69 said:


> Thanks for the welcome.... guess I will try getting one from Lyft, and see what they say. Definitely not paying $1 $ for though !
> 
> my amp was put away and out of sight. Lyft stickers on windows since I was planning on driving all weekend.


Just bad luck or bad neighborhood.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Pinapple Man said:


> Just bad luck or bad neighborhood.


No, good neighborhood, but do have slimeballs that have come in and break into houses/cars. The police do nothing....


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

A similar thing happened to me... My car was locked and parked in my driveway and some POS low life smashed my driver-side window and left a Lyft Amp on my dash!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ebay.... $80


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

drive4lyft69 said:


> s. *The police do nothing.*...


What do you want the police to do? Take a report on a crime that can't be solved? LOL


----------

